# WOW do those new PC-Ultras sound great.



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

Got them this week, broke them in maybe 30 hours with pinknoise, switched and plugged them to 15Hz, adjusted the PEQs* with a third-octave RTA, phased them correctly with the main speakers, and WOW!!!!

I thought and still think the 10" Bob Carver Dominators sound better than they have a right to for the money, but the PC-Us are definitely a step-and-a-half up. The LOW-frequency bass from, for instance, 'U-571', 'Master and Commander...', and 'Black Hawk Down' has a solidity...a feeling...that was missing before. I also played them with stereo sources and they sound quite well defined in the mid- and upper-bass octaves.

I'm thrilled.
.

* One to the primary frequency of c. 30Hz and the other to the secondary peak of c. 50Hz.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Jeffrey!

I must agree... they are awesome indeed. :yes: 

I love mine and my room never sounded better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

jeffreybehr said:


> Got them this week, broke them in maybe 30 hours with pinknoise, switched and plugged them to 15Hz, adjusted the PEQs* with a third-octave RTA, phased them correctly with the main speakers, and WOW!!!!
> 
> I thought and still think the 10" Bob Carver Dominators sound better than they have a right to for the money, but the PC-Us are definitely a step-and-a-half up. The LOW-frequency bass from, for instance, 'U-571', 'Master and Commander...', and 'Black Hawk Down' has a solidity...a feeling...that was missing before. I also played them with stereo sources and they sound quite well defined in the mid- and upper-bass octaves.
> 
> ...


Great news Jeff, I take it you purchased 2 units. I sure love my pair. For interest, where did you place your subs and have you tried more than one position?


----------

